# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مکانیک علمو صنعت؟برق امیرکبیر؟عمران امیرکبیر؟مهندسی شیمی شریف؟نفت یا صنایع شریف؟

## alifh

لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟326 منطقه دو
ازمکانیک عمران ومهندسی شیمی بیشتر خوشم میاد






تشکر

----------


## MoAs

> لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟326 منطقه دو
> ازمکانیک عمران ومهندسی شیمی بیشتر خوشم میاد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تشکر


اگه به همشون یه اندازه علاقه داری برو مکانیک پلی تک.چون مکانیک رشته فراگیرتریه و بازارش بیشتره،درضمن امیر کبیر مکانیکش قطبه

----------


## par.rah

> اگه به همشون یه اندازه علاقه داری برو مکانیک پلی تک.چون مکانیک رشته فراگیرتریه و بازارش بیشتره،درضمن امیر کبیر مکانیکش قطبه


مکانیک علم و صنعت بود تو گزینه هاش نه پلی تک

----------


## alifh

مکانیک فک  کنم همه جا ناحیه ای باشه نه قطبی ولی احتمال قبولیم تو اونجا کمه ولی مکانیک علمو صنعت احتمال زیاد قبول میشم ولی نمیدونم کدومو ترجیح بدم
ممنون

----------


## par.rah

> مکانیک فک  کنم همه جا ناحیه ای باشه نه قطبی ولی احتمال قبولیم تو اونجا کمه ولی مکانیک علمو صنعت احتمال زیاد قبول میشم ولی نمیدونم کدومو ترجیح بدم
> ممنون


منظور از قطبه اینه که قویه!
من اینجا کارم شده رفع ابهام!!!

----------


## sepanta1990

> لطفا راهنمایی کنید؟326 منطقه دو
> ازمکانیک عمران ومهندسی شیمی بیشتر خوشم میاد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> تشکر


سلام

از مکانیک، عمران و مهندسی شیمی چی میدونید که خوشتون میاد؟ چقد اطلاعات دارین؟

----------


## alifh

> سلام
> 
> از مکانیک، عمران و مهندسی شیمی چی میدونید که خوشتون میاد؟ چقد اطلاعات دارین؟


خوب از فیزیک مکانیک خوشم میاد و به طراحی و نقشه برداری تا حدودی علاقه دارم شیمی هم که دربارش خوندم منظورم مهندسیه  نسبت به رشته ای مثل صنایع جذبش شدم ولی از برق خیلی خوشم نمیاد

----------


## sepanta1990

> خوب از فیزیک مکانیک خوشم میاد و به طراحی و نقشه برداری تا حدودی علاقه دارم شیمی هم که دربارش خوندم منظورم مهندسیه  نسبت به رشته ای مثل صنایع جذبش شدم ولی از برق خیلی خوشم نمیاد


خب پس قاعدتا باید مکانیکو تو اولویت قرار بدین.به نظر من که امیرکبیر قبولین. مهندسی شیمی هم شبیه مکانیکه ولی خب به مکانیک نمیرسه

----------


## alifh

باید انتخاب رشته ی مجازی کنم ولی فک نکنم قبول بشم در ضمن من ناحیه ی یک نیستم ولی اگه بشه خوبه
ممنون

----------


## sepanta1990

> باید انتخاب رشته ی مجازی کنم ولی فک نکنم قبول بشم در ضمن من ناحیه ی یک نیستم ولی اگه بشه خوبه
> ممنون


عزیزم انتخاب رشته مجازی برا چی؟ خب تو اولویت بذار قبول شدی که چه خوب ، قبولم نشدی ضرر نکردی بعدی رو قبول میشی

----------


## alifh

> عزیزم انتخاب رشته مجازی برا چی؟ خب تو اولویت بذار قبول شدی که چه خوب ، قبولم نشدی ضرر نکردی بعدی رو قبول میشی


اینا همرو میزنم ولی مشکلم تو اولویت بندیشه .

----------


## sepanta1990

> اینا همرو میزنم ولی مشکلم تو اولویت بندیشه .


من اینو میزدم.
مکانیک شریف، مکانیک تهران، مکانیک امیرکبیر،  مهندسی شیمی شریف، مکانیک علم و صنعت، مکانیک خواجه نصبر

من که میگم مک امیرکبیر قبولی.

----------


## alifh

> من اینو میزدم.
> مکانیک شریف، مکانیک تهران، مکانیک امیرکبیر،  مهندسی شیمی شریف، مکانیک علم و صنعت، مکانیک خواجه نصبر
> 
> من که میگم مک امیرکبیر قبولی.


من بدین شکل زدم :برق صداسیما.برق شریف.مکانیک شریف.عران شریف.نفت شریف.مکانیک تهران امیرکبیر علمصنعت.برق امیرکبیر.صنایع شریف.عمران تهران امیرکبیر

البته هنوز مشکل دارم

----------


## sepanta1990

> من بدین شکل زدم :برق صداسیما.برق شریف.مکانیک شریف.عران شریف.نفت شریف.مکانیک تهران امیرکبیر علمصنعت.برق امیرکبیر.صنایع شریف.عمران تهران امیرکبیرالبته هنوز مشکل دارم


اره اینم خوبه.  احتمالا عمرانشریف قبولی. نشد احتمالای بعدیت نفت شریف و مکانیک امیرکبیر. مکانیک علم و صنعت هم که دیگه قطعیه و به انتخابای بعدیت نمیرسه.ولی اگه به عمران علاقه داری به نظرم عمران تهرانو بعد مکانیک تهران بزن.
راستی این برق صداوسیما این وسط شوخی بود؟ :Yahoo (65):  جریانش چیه؟

----------


## alifh

> اره اینم خوبه.  احتمالا عمرانشریف قبولی. نشد احتمالای بعدیت نفت شریف و مکانیک امیرکبیر. مکانیک علم و صنعت هم که دیگه قطعیه و به انتخابای بعدیت نمیرسه.ولی اگه به عمران علاقه داری به نظرم عمران تهرانو بعد مکانیک تهران بزن.
> راستی این برق صداوسیما این وسط شوخی بود؟ جریانش چیه؟


نیمه متمرکزه اگه مرحلشه یکشو قبول شم اینطوری نیست که دیگه پایینیا قبول نمیشم البته اطلاعاتم قبول نیست.ولی  بر چه اساسی میگید عمران شریف قبول میشم ؟کسیو میشناسید قبول شده باشه؟ واینکه شما موافقید بر اساس رتبه بندیم مکانیکو ترجیح بدم؟همچنین با توجه به احتمال قبول شدنم در نفت شریف بنظرتون بهترنیست پایینتر بزنمش ؟

----------


## alifh

ببخشید منظورم این بود که اطلاعاتم دقیق نیست

----------


## sepanta1990

> نیمه متمرکزه اگه مرحلشه یکشو قبول شم اینطوری نیست که دیگه پایینیا قبول نمیشم البته اطلاعاتم قبول نیست.ولی  بر چه اساسی میگید عمران شریف قبول میشم ؟کسیو میشناسید قبول شده باشه؟ واینکه شما موافقید بر اساس رتبه بندیم مکانیکو ترجیح بدم؟همچنین با توجه به احتمال قبول شدنم در نفت شریف بنظرتون بهترنیست پایینتر بزنمش ؟


نفت و عمران شریف لب مرزین. از رو کانون میگم.
والا نفت رشته خاصیه اطلاعاتی ازش ندارم.اگه مطمین نیستی نزن.

----------


## alifh

آره اگه تو ناحیه ی یک بودم لب مرز بودم ولی من تو ناحیه ی یک نیستم (عمران گزینشش ناحیه ایه ولی نفت کشوریه ) نفت شریفو به خاطر همین ازین که بالاش زدم مطمین نیستم

----------


## alifh

به نظرتون تغییری بهش بدم

----------


## Mr.Dr

اگه رشته زیاد براتون اهمیت نداره پیشنهاد میکنم که به صورت دانشگاه محور انتخاب رشته کنید.
در ضمن اون برق صدا و سیما رو چرا زدید؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MoAs

> منظور از قطبه اینه که قویه!
> من اینجا کارم شده رفع ابهام!!!


نمیدونم چرا برق امیر کبیر هست،مکانیک علم و صنعت هم هست ولی مکانیک امیرکبیر نیست!!!مگه امیر کبیر از علم و صنعت بهتر نیست

----------


## alifh

> نمیدونم چرا برق امیر کبیر هست،مکانیک علم و صنعت هم هست ولی مکانیک امیرکبیر نیست!!!مگه امیر کبیر از علم و صنعت بهتر نیست


البته من مکانیک بالای مکانیک علمو صنعت انتخاب میکنم ولی تو بالا جاهایی رو ذکر کردم که احتمال قبولی توش بیشتر باشه و بعد اونو تو اولویت قرار بدم مثلا اگه مکانیک علمو صنعت به عمران امیرکبیر میرزه مکانیکو اولویت بالای عمران قرار بدم

----------


## par.rah

> البته من مکانیک بالای مکانیک علمو صنعت انتخاب میکنم ولی تو بالا جاهایی رو ذکر کردم که احتمال قبولی توش بیشتر باشه و بعد اونو تو اولویت قرار بدم مثلا اگه مکانیک علمو صنعت به عمران امیرکبیر میرزه مکانیکو اولویت بالای عمران قرار بدم


انتخاب رشتت رو دقیق تر انجام بده! خیلی ریسک نکن ...اصنم معلوم نیست شاید اونی که فکک میکنی احتمالش کمه، قبول شدی

----------


## khaan

مکانیک امیرکبیر خیلی معروفتر و بهتر هست

----------


## mohammad74

با این توصیف هایی که از خودت کردی فهمیدم که مکانیک برات بهتره ولی بدون که مکانیک رشته ی خیلی سختیه خیلی!
پس اگه توی تهران هستی برو دانشگاه امیر کبیر یا شریف و از دانشجوهای اونجا سوال کن و کمک بخواه حتما خیلی کمکت میکنن
ولی همیشه اینو بدون که رشته مهم تر از دانشگاهه
امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کنم

----------


## alifh

بچه ها یعنی شما میگید میارزه مکانیک علموصنعت به مهندسی شیمی نفت و صنایع شریف ؟

----------

